

Show HN: LinkTexting – Create Text to download forms in seconds - kumarski
http://linktexting.com

======
bmurali
I chanced upon LinkTexting on twitter later ended up here. It's a great
product plugging the leak of potential users from website to app install!
Congrats Kumar!

